# Virginia Beach Virginia



## Miss Marty (Jul 9, 2009)

*
This will be our 1st stay at our Turtle Cay TS*
Plan to enjoy the beach, boardwalk and dining.

Love the specials at Mah Mah`s Restaurant 
Any suggestions on other places to eat at 
(crab soup, streamed crabs, fish, lobster)
using restaurant.com or 2 for one specials

Would like to visit the Virginia Aquarium &
go out on the Norfolk Spirit Lunch Cruise.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pharmacy Locations*

CVS: Store #8938  -  Rt 225/13
  1701 INDEPENDENCE Boulevard   
  Virginia Beach, Virginia 23455  
  757-460-2607  

CVS: Store #5796 - 24 hr.
  2315 MERCURY Boulevard   
  Hampton, Virginia 23666  
  757-262-1227


----------



## dwmantz (Jul 9, 2009)

We own there.  Am writing from the porch balcony overlooking the pool courtard right now actually.

We recommend Mahi's on Tues for 1/2 price clams and oysters and $15.95 lobsters.  Also Rockefellers on Thurs from 5-7 for two lobsters for $25.95.

Another must visit is Bubba's down by First Landing State Park for Crab Cakes any other night - fried actually better than broiled IMHO.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 9, 2009)

*First Landing State Park - Route 60 - Virginia Beach*

_
dwmantz_

*Thanks for mentioning Bubbas and First Landing State Park*

The Chesapeake Bay Center, located at First Landing State Park 
(BayGateways.net site) serves as a regional information center for 
distributing information about other sites in the Gateways Network. 

In addition to providing visitor information, the Center also 
functions as an interpretive and educational center for the park. 

It includes exhibits on the landing of the first permanent English settlers 
in 1607, a Chesapeake Bay aquarium exhibit, a Bay store, and a facility 
for equipment rentals and ecotourism opportunities.


----------



## dwmantz (Jul 9, 2009)

More useful info on First Landing State Park - 

Two great parts - uncrowded pubic beach access with cheap parking and a nature center - both excellent!

A way to escape the traffic and the crowds and have perhaps a better beach experience than on the strip.  FL also has bathrooms and a store right off the beach.  Parking is still $3 I believe - haven't been there yet this Summer.


----------



## dwmantz (Jul 9, 2009)

*Rockafeller's*

Rockafeller's - I was wrong.  The two lobster special was $24.95.  

We arrived at 5pm and the car was immediately taken by the valet.  We were seated immediately.  Staff was friendly and service excellent.  The kids all had the children's rib special for I think $7.99.  Adults all did the double lobsters.  Ceaser salad was very good.  It got busier by the minute.  I'd say every table was filled by 6pm and they were lined up out the door.

Four stars!  Didn't try enough off the menu to award 5.
But go early!!!


----------



## DC from DC (Jul 10, 2009)

Marty,

You can use your entertainment card for Spirit of Norfolk. I used mine last year. If you don't have one give me a call, you can
use mine.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 10, 2009)

*Virginia Beach Transportation*

_DC _
Great to see you online
Thanks for the offer....

How much does it cost to ride the Wave
"Catch the Wave"  Virginia Beach Trolley
Where can you purchase a farecard/pass


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 10, 2009)

*Virginia Beach Restaurants*

Anyone been to:

The Anchor Inn Restaurant
2484 North Landing Road
Virginia Beach, VA 23456
Phone (757) 689-3456 
Near Virginia Beach Courthouse

For their Everyday Specials
Lunch $5 & Dinner $10-$14


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 14, 2009)

*Our Road Trip to Virginia Beach 2009*

*
 Virginia Beach via The Scenic Route *

Travel East on I-64 thru The Hampton Roads Tunnel
Take Exit 273 - 4th. View St. Turn Right on Route 60 
which is Ocean View Avenue. 

Ocean View Amusement Park was located at the end of Granby St.
at Ocean View Avenue in Norfolk, Virginia.  Ocean View Beach Park
now exists on the former site.

Continue on Rt. 60 to it becomes Shore Drive.  

Pass Little Creek Amphibious Naval Base and N Route 13 
which is the road to the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel

Along the way you will pass Lynnhaven Pier and
then First Landing State Park and Campground.
Once inside the state park you can cross over the 
Dunes and walk out to the beach and see the bay.    

Camp Henry Lighthouse is located just
off the left side of the road at Fort Story.

The Old (and New) Cape Henry Lighthouse is open to the public and
offers a breathtaking view of the cape from its observation platform.

Shore Drive turns into Atlantic Avenue.  
Continue to the split near The Historic Cavalier 
Hotel where you can then decide if you want to
take Atlantic Avenue pass the oceanfront resorts 
down to Rudee Inlet or Pacific Ave one street over.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 15, 2009)

*VB: Virginia Aquarium*

*
Aquarium Ray Delivers 4 Pups*

Late in the evening on June 15th, a female Atlantic stingray, 
Dasyatis sabina, gave birth to 2 male and 2 female pups.  
Each pup is about 4 inches (10 cm) in disc width and weighs 
about 256g/.5lbs.

The pups will remain behind the scenes until they are large enough 
to be transferred to an exhibit or surplussed to another facility.  
Mom will remain on maternity leave behind the scenes for a few 
more weeks to make sure that she recovers completely from the 
birthing process


*Virginia Aquarium and Marine Science Center *

To make the most of your self-guided Aquarium tour, 
be sure to visit both buildings 
(Bay & Ocean Pavilion - Marsh Pavilion) 
and the nature trail that connects them. 
You may start your adventure at either building. 

You can spend from 2 to 5 hours at the Aquarium, 
depending upon additional activities you choose, 
such as an IMAX® film or boat excursion. (Extra)


*Getting to the Virginia Aquarium*

Private Vehicle & Free Parking!
Or take the HRT Bus or Trolley

Continue South on Pacific Avenue
cross the Rudee Inlet Bridge until
you reach General Booth Blvd. 
one mile south of the resort area

The Aquarium is located at:
717 General Booth Blvd.
Virginia Beach, VA. 23451

*(757) 385-FISH (3474)*

*virginiaaquarium .com*


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 15, 2009)

*Sandbridge*

*
Sandbridge is a quiet family orientated beach*
located south of the Virginia Beach Resort area

Sandbridge has five miles of golden sands along the 
Atlantic Ocean with beautiful beach cottages, an 
oceanfront condominium resort (Sanctuary Resort) 
and Outdoor Resorts RV Park.   Sandbridge is
also known as the Outer Banks of Virginia.  

We drove pass Little Island Park and Pier
(a Virginia Beach Park) on our way to...

*Back Bay National Wildlife Refuge *
While standing outside the visitors center today 
we seen a small deer having his photo taken.. 

The Back Bay Restoration Foundation operates a tram 
that leaves from the Back Bay National Wildlife Refuge 
4005 S. Sandpiper Rd. in Virginia Beach and travels 
through the wildlife refuge to False Cape State Park.

Back Bay National Wildlife Refuge
honors National Park Service Passes
however it cost extra for the tram.

Afterwards, we had a late lunch 
(Crab Cakes, Fries and Cole Slaw)
near The VB Court House Complex at
*The Anchor Inn on North Landing Rd.*


----------



## dwmantz (Jul 15, 2009)

*1st Landing State Park and Bubba's Seafood*

Am hosting a family reunion of 40+ folk in Williamsburg this week.  The group wanted to go to Virginia Beach, so we went there both of the last two days - absolutely perfect 10 beach days!!!!

Tuesday went to the main beach on the boardwalk, but today went to 1st Landing State Park.

The beach at 1st Landing is on the sheltered side.  Waves are very small and not good for body surfing.  The beach is perfect however for families.  Totally uncrowded!  Everyone had a blast!  Parking was $4 this year.  There are changing rooms, bathrooms and a great little store.

After the beach we went to Bubba's on Shore Drive.  We can't rave enough about Bubba's!  Our family likes to share and we must have ordered some of everything on the menu.  It was the best Bubba's seafood feast we've ever had period!!!

The only downside at all was the 3 mile backup of traffic on the Rt 64 tunnel going back, and actually, it was such a beautiful day and evening, who cares!!


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 16, 2009)

*Virginia Beach*

Today we went for a ride to visit a Tugger who lives by 
The Hampton Roads Tunnel.  We sat on his deck and 
watched the traffic Eastbound.  We passed on driving 
across to visit The Bass Pro Shoppe on the other side.

Later we had a late lunch at Fuddruckers.  Yummy!

Currently we are exploring The Springhill Suites by 
Marriott.  Located off 9th St.  between Atlantic Ave
and the Boardwalk.  Beautiful Place..  Oceanfront!

Complimentary Breakfast Buffet in the mornings 
Lovely lobby with 4 computers & really fast internet.

Plan to put this one on our list of Best Beach Hotels..


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 16, 2009)

*Turtle Cay Resort -  Phone 757-437-5565*

Turtle Cay is located between 
Atlantic Ave & Pacific Avenue
just one block from the beach!

We are staying in a large one bedroom timeshare
overlooking Pacific Avenue and Rudee Inlet Bridge.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 18, 2009)

*NAS Oceana Air Show - oceanaairshow.com*

*
NAVAL AIR STATION OCEANA -  the East Coast's only 
Master Jet Base, is busily preparing for the 2009 NAS 
Oceana Air Show.  Oct 17-18, 2009*

*Naval Air Station (NAS) 
Oceana, Virginia Beach, Virginia*

*In 1940*, the Navy acquired the land that would 
eventually become Naval Air Station (NAS) Oceana. 
At that time, the surrounding area was mainly farmland.

*NAS Oceana's* primary mission is to train and deploy 
the *Navy's * fighter/attack squadron  
the *F-14 Tomcats* and the *F/A-18 Hornets*. 

*Two H-3 Sea King helicopters* also are assigned to 
NAS Oceana for search and rescue duties.   Pilots stationed 
at NAS Oceana fly approximately 219,000 training operations 
each year.


----------



## BILL_B (Jul 20, 2009)

*Thanks for all the info*

Marty,

Thanks for posting all this info. We'll be leaving on Friday to spend a week at our TS at Ocean Key which we haven't used since the first year we owned it in 2001. I'm sure a lot has changed since then.

Bought it resale for $250 and even though it's a 'nothing' resort we have been able to trade every year into the Caribbean or Mexico during weeks 3-10, once again proving that even being across the street from the beach on the east coast during the summer has low supply and high demand :whoopie: 

Bill


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 20, 2009)

*Ocean Beach Club Timeshare*

*
During our visit to Virginia Beach we stopped in

The Ocean Beach Club located on the boardwalk
3401 Atlantic Avenue, Virginia Beach, VA 23451* 

Ocean Beach Club offers

Studio, one, two and three bedroom suites - and  
(Penthouse Suites 19 floors above the boardwalk)
with fabulous Ocean views and three oceanside pools, 
Tiki Bar and a fitness center located on the 17th floor.

We were able to preview a few models 
302 A/B and the Mediterranean Suite
without having to do a timeshare tour.

Units were small and did not have 
Central Air/Heat (Hotel style units)
or In room Washer/Dryer Laundry. 

Ocean Beach Club is a Gold Key PHR Resort


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 22, 2009)

*Ocean Beach Club - Virginia Beach*

Has anyone stayed at Ocean Beach Club 
in a Three Bedroom Two Level Penthouse?


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 22, 2009)

*Virginia Beach Holiday Lights*

*
McDonald's *
Holiday Lights at the Beach,
Presented by nTelos Wireless

Event Date: 
Nov 20 2009 - Jan 3 2010 

Location: 
On the boardwalk between 2nd and 34th Streets


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 31, 2009)

*Anyone stayed at Ocean Beach Club recently?*

*
Ocean Beach Club - Virginia Beach, Virginia *

The Ocean Beach Club is the shining star of the high-end move northward along the Virginia Beach oceanfront. Newly built and already changing the face of the Virginia Beach boardwalk, the Ocean Beach Club towers above 
the Atlantic Ocean. This gorgeous Key West inspired resort offers 
spectacular beach views, cascading waterfalls, oceanfront pools with 
a separate children's pool, a tiki bar and fitness center, all set amid lush 
landscaping and view of the ocean in this quiet, upscale end of the resort area. 

Suites have full kitchens, two televisions, DVD players and Jacuzzi tub.
 Studios have a mini-kitchenette with place setting for two, 
microwave and refrigerator and cable TV. 

*Ocean Beach Club
Phase I features:* 

Concierge 
18 floors 
Balcony on all oceanfront rooms 
*4* three-bedroom penthouses 
 Oceanfront Pool 
Seasonal Tiki Bar 

Lush landscaping with Palm trees straight out of Key West

...And much more! 

*Phase II* of the Ocean Beach Club, is open and thriving.  

*Phase III:* This next phase will be a hotel / timeshare hybrid 
with 100 hotel rooms and 70 high end luxury timeshare units. 
The building will be 20 stories tall. 

*Phase IV: * More information on Phase IV as it becomes available.


----------



## carl2591 (Aug 2, 2009)

love board or should I say concrete walk way on VA Beach VA.  We have friends the moved there some 8ish yrs ago about the time of the big beach front walk way project.. now that it finished I think it , and my wife agrees, it one of the best beach fronts on the east coast.. too bad the water is so cold during the summer..

I looked at NOAA sea bouys and see water temps only get up to the high 70's during summer.. Where i grew up in wilmington water would get up in into the mid 80's..


----------



## Piper (Aug 3, 2009)

Marty Giggard said:


> Has anyone stayed at Ocean Beach Club
> in a Three Bedroom Two Level Penthouse?



We own a 2-bedroom at Ocean Beach Club but we haven't actually stayed there yet. We have locked off the 2nd bedroom and traded the units to go to Cape Cod and Hilton Head. Eventually we will use our place.

My guess is that it would be hard to trade into the 3-bedroom unit. I would think that most folks would lock off all rooms possible in order to have more units to trade.


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 4, 2009)

*Any stayed at The Boardwalk Resort recently?*

*
Boardwalk Resort and Villas*

The 10-story Boardwalk Resort and Villas is located 
on Virginia Beachs famous boardwalk & Atlantic Ave.

Hotel amenities include the indoor heated pool, fitness center, 
Jacuzzi tubs, and Rockfish Bar and Grill (Beatles memorabilia). 

The hotel also offers laundry facilities, dry cleaning services, a parking garage, and 24-hour front desk service. 


*Boardwalk Resort and Villas 

features: *

192 Rooms, 10 Floors 
Indoor pool with oceanview
1 or 2 bedroom suites 
Private balconies 
Fitness Center 
Rockfish Bar and Grill restaurant 

...And much more!

The Boardwalk Resort (Gold Key) is located at 
1602 Atlantic Avenue, Virginia Beach, VA 23451.


----------

